# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Alex Ferguson tuyên bố “khóa sổ” chuyển nhượng

## dathoaonline

*Alex Ferguson tuyên b**ố** “khóa s**ổ**” chuy**ể**n nh**ượ**ng*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Mặc cho báo giới đồn đoán về việc đang săn đuổi Sneijder hay Nasri, ngài Alex vừa có phát biểu rất rõ ràng về ý định của mình trên thị trường chuyển nhượng: “khóa sổ”.*

Kể từ khi thị trường chuyển nhượng mở cửa đến nay Manchester United đã chào đón 3 bản hợp đồng sáng giá là Ashley Young, Phil Jones và David de Gea. Dù vậy báo giới xứ sương mù vẫn tin rằng _Quỷ đỏ_ sẽ còn tiếp tục chiến dịch tăng cường lực lượng với những gương mặt sáng giá như Sneijder, Luca Modric hay Samir Nasri.


<div style="text-align: center">​</div> <div style="text-align: center">Ferguson hài lòng với lực lượng hiện có​</div> Tuy nhiên trong phát biểu mới nhất trước thềm trận đấu với các ngôi sao giải nhà nghề Mỹ MLS, ngài Alex khẳng định: “Mùa Hè này chúng tôi đã chia tay 5 cầu thủ ở độ tuổi 30. Điều này giúp CLB đưa về 3 gương mặt trẻ là Ashley Young, Phil Jones và David de Gea.
Vào thời điểm hiện tại tôi không cho rằng sẽ có thêm sự bổ sung nào nữa bởi không có cầu thủ nào đáp ứng được yêu cầu của chúng tôi”, HLV của MU tuyên bố. “Tôi thấy hài lòng với lực lượng hiện có của MU”.
Trong trận đấu đêm thứ Tư tới đây, nhà ĐKVĐ Premier League nhiều khả năng vẫn chưa thể có sự góp mặt của “hạt đậu nhỏ” Chicharito, người vừa đoạt Cúp vàng CONCACAF cùng ĐT Mexico. Anh mới chỉ mới trở lại luyện tập cùng đồng đội đầu tuần này và ngài Alex không muốn bắt học trò hoạt động quá sức.
“Cậu ấy được nghỉ ngơi 1 tháng sau Cúp vàng, điều này là rất cần thiết. Mùa giải vừa qua quả là vất vả khi Javier phải góp mặt cả tại World Cup và có rất ít thời gian nghỉ ngơi. Điều quan trọng nhất với chúng tôi lúc này là để cậu ấy có thời gian luyện tập đầy đủ trước khi tính đến việc ra sân trong đội hình một”.
Về phần mình tuyển thủ Mexico khẳng định dù gặt hái được nhiều thành công trong mùa giải qua nhưng điều đó không làm anh thay đổi. “Tôi không thấy có gì khác. Hiện tại tôi đang được khoác áo đội bóng xuất sắc nhất thế giới. Điều duy nhất có thay đổi trong 12 tháng qua là tôi đã được chơi rất nhiều trận.
Tất cả những gì tôi đã làm là cố gắng hoàn thiện bản thân và bây giờ cũng vậy. Việc được đến khoác áo MU đúng là một giấc mơ thành sự thật. Những người có vai trò quyết định trong thành công vừa qua chính là HLV và các đồng đội. Còn những chuyện bên lề khác vẫn chỉ là ngoài lề”, Hernandez nói.
*Các chuyên mục khác*
diem thi dh 2011 

diem chuan 
diem chuan dh

----------

